# My first show on my horse



## loveme2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im doing my first show on my horse it has been 2 years of trianing


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats! That is quite an accomplishment ... and welcome to the forum.


----------



## loveme2 (Jul 5, 2012)

texasgal said:


> congrats! That is quite an accomplishment ... And welcome to the forum.


thanks im so excited


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats and have lots of fun!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats!! Just a word of advice form expierence, walk your horse around the showgrounds so it doesn't spook at anything when you ride it, or lead it to the ring and also if they let you warm up in the show ring make sure that your horses isnt scared of anything in it because it will knock you down points if your having trouble controlling it because of the scary judges box or the gate.


----------



## loveme2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hoofprints on my heart said:


> Congrats!! Just a word of advice form expierence, walk your horse around the showgrounds so it doesn't spook at anything when you ride it, or lead it to the ring and also if they let you warm up in the show ring make sure that your horses isnt scared of anything in it because it will knock you down points if your having trouble controlling it because of the scary judges box or the gate.


thanks for the word of advice i will i will put up pics on here if you want to see


----------

